# How do you do this?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

photoshop?


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

looks like it. At first glance it looks somewhat realistic, but after a careful look, it's a photoshop. Seems like a lot of work to go through for a silly looking picture. They probably took multiple posed shots to work with, then cut and layered them in.


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Get a whole bunch of blondes that look alike...


----------



## jsonli (Oct 13, 2007)

camera on tripod with remote
pose take picture
repeat

notice how none of them are interacting with each other


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

^^ yep. then photoshopped it


----------

